# SOLD German Precision Optics- GPO Passion 4x 3-12x56 with German 4 reticle for sale



## bmsjr (Sep 2, 2016)

SOLD Brand new German Precision Optics- GPO Passion 4x 3-12x56 with German 4 reticle and 30mm tube. Great hunting scope for all conditions with a Unconditional lifetime warranty, fully transferable, no proof of purchase needed.no warranty card registration required. The Owner/CEO Micheal Jensen of GPO was the President of Zeiss and also a executive at Swarovski.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

This is a great scope. Been hunting with the same one 2 years now. Best glass in my safe.


----------



## bmsjr (Sep 2, 2016)

SOLD Thanks PFF


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

great optic!


----------

